

Marc Andreessen Just Suggested That Snapchat Could Become A $100 Billion Company - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/andreessen-snapchat-2014-1

======
TheHackerCIO
My startup has no IP, no funding, and runs code cut-and-pasted from a
tutorial. It also _could_ be the next 100 Billion dollar messaging-wrapping
powerhouse. And it will be, just as soon as I figure out how to do it. Or wait
for Snapchat to figure it out and then leapfrog them & do something even
better. But any offers for funding under 10 Billion will be firmly rejected.
I'll read them, however.

~~~
brianpgordon
The author of netcat must be a _trillionaire_.

------
mathattack
It's all in the context. If there's even a small chance that it's worth that,
then a VC is smart to walk away from a $3 billion sale. Of course the CEO may
have other incentives too, but from a16z's perspective it's a good move.

------
greenlakejake
Is leaking your users' private information wworth $100 Billion?

------
notastartup
powered by teens living with their parents who will grow up to get
professional jobs and pay off their student loan and donate to Snapchat
looking back, remember the good times, let's donate $100 each to Snapchat for
releasing all of our usernames and phone numbers and not apologize for it.
yes, our economy depends on companies that focus on future potential
profitability that we are kept being told we'll get there when decade old
companies with billions of dollars in profits decline in value because they
are not focused on cash today because somehow inflation has disappeared and
money today will be less valuable than money several years down the rode with
a big if and cause another market crash but that's okay, we are the all
loving, all seeing, venture capitalists, as long as we get filthy rich, nobody
else matters.

